# Solved: Server 2008 R2 Network Speed Issue



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Guru's,
Here's a weird one.

We have Windows Server 2008 R2, with SMB2.0 disabled because it messes with one of our programs.

We have a handful of clients, that just out of the blue, the transmission speed from the client to the workstation slows down to a crawl (it works excellent from the server to the client).

It only works again after I change the speed/duplex from Auto to 1 GB... or 1 GB to Auto (depending on what it was at the last time).

Any help would be much appreciated!!
TIA!

Bradly


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Try disabling Large Send Offload of the network interface. (Microsoft calls this TCP Chimneying.) I found that this will fix some network problems, particular with SMB and FTP file transfers.


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for your reply centauricw,
On all the client machines, I have already disabled:
- Flow Control
- Checksum Offloads (including UDP)
- Large Send Offloads
- Receive Side Scaling

However, I have NOT done that on the Server. On the Server, I have 4 NIC's in a Network Team.

Do you suggest disabling those on the server as well?

Thanks!!


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

The only one I recommend disabling is Large Send Offload. The others are actually helpful and can/should be enabled, but Large Send Offload can have issues that can reduce the server's speed. And it effects the computer on which Lard Send Offload is enabled. Disabling it on the remote computers will have no effect on the sending computer.


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for your input!
I am back there on Tuesday, and will give that a try on the Server. 

I'll let you know.

Cheers!


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

centauricw,
That appears to have fixed my issue!!
Thanks a million! This one had me stumped for weeks!

Cheers,
Brad


----------

